
Elastic enters Application Performance Management space with Opbeat acquisition - bevacqua
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/22/elastic-enters-apm-space-with-opbeat-acquisition/
======
bhouston
OpBeat was the annoying company that transitioned my unused beta account to a
paying account upon launch without authorization and without me entering in my
payment details. I only realized this once they started emailing me that I had
racked up a bunch of charges on OpBeat and that I needed to pay these bills
immediately. Apparently if you signed up for the beta you had to explicitly
op-out of being charged upon launch and I never returned to the OpBeat site
after briefly trying the beta, so I hadn't opted out. Hmm....

------
tophattom
I'm using Opbeat everyday at work and it is a very nice platform. But since
there seems to be an Opbeat employee here I thought I would write down a
couple of suggestions.

1) Please add the ability to search for errors. Having to scroll through the
pages when finding some old error is quite annoying. Or trying to find all
errors with a specific exception.

2) More notification settings in the Android app. I would like to be able to
change the notification sound and disable vibration. Right now I have worked
around this by disabling notifications in the app and assigning label in Gmail
to Opbeat email notifications and setting custom notification settings for
this label.

3) It would be great to see the "Misc." and "Extra" tabs in addition to the
stacktrace in the Android app. We include some useful information about the
errors in the extra section and it would be helpful to take a look at them
right in the app.

~~~
watson
Hi tophattom, I'm happy that you like our platform, and thanks for your
feedback :)

1) With the new version of Opbeat which will be based on Elasticsearch, you
have the ability to perform any custom query you like. That should hopefully
take care of that part

2+3) I'm not 100% sure what the app development plan is. But I'll make sure to
tell the right people :)

------
Fiahil
Elastic could acquire a better support for their "cloud" offering. That would
be nice. 48h on a critical ticket, still no intervention. Luckily, it's only
the production cluster.

------
danpalmer
It was interesting to see Opbeat pivot from a specifically Python/Django APM
platform, to one so heavily focused on JavaScript.

~~~
speg
I always wanted to try them but moved away from Python/Django and kind of
forgot about them. Nice to see they have evolved. Love their design.

~~~
watson
Though our current marketing doesn't mention Python, we still support it. And
plan to add new languages in the future as well.

------
yesimahuman
Congrats, we are very happy users of Opbeat at Ionic

------
danielhunt
First I've heard of Opbeat - it looks beautiful and functional. A great
pairing.

I'd _love_ to try them out, but it seems like no one gives PHP any love any
more so it's not possible :(

~~~
dkuebric
I think there's actually some pretty decent PHP monitoring love these days!

1\. A little plug for TraceView, a PHP performance monitoring and distributed
tracing product. Not only insight as to what your PHP code is doing, but also
what external services it is interacting with, which ones are slow, and (if
they're other services you run) end-to-end traces between them (including
software written in 7 other languages).
([https://traceview.solarwinds.com](https://traceview.solarwinds.com))

2\. New Relic offers a PHP solution, which is a bit pricier but also folds
into their ever-growing suite of products.
[https://newrelic.com](https://newrelic.com)

3\. Tideways is pretty cool as well (someone mentioned that already) and it
supports HHVM. [https://tideways.io](https://tideways.io)

4\. If you're looking for just profiling, there's
[https://blackfire.io](https://blackfire.io), though I don't know much about
it.

5\. AppDynamics has a PHP monitoring product but I can't recommend it unless
you are looking for on-prem hosted solution.

And there's probably several more...

------
rawrmaan
What's gonna happen to the Opbeat Heroku Add-On?

